# Shot gun



## djpnevans (Jun 1, 2010)

Some time ago I saw a key ring made out of a shot gun shell. Can any one post the link to it.
Thanks David


----------



## papaturner (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven`t seen one made from a shotgun shell but here is a couple made from bullets.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe this?

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Shotgun_Shell_Key_Chain.html


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one made from a 44 magnum shell and bullet. I don't believe it was a kit.

The ring is attached to the base of the shell with a cotter pin, that is spread inside the shell, then the bullet is pressed/seated into the end.


----------



## Boodrow (Jun 1, 2010)

Try Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods...... http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catal...=1512&osCsid=c0684052f7d158c365d3ece6074e5c95


----------



## djpnevans (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks 
Rick and Boodrow they are not the one I saw but will do the tick thanks guys.
David


----------



## JeffinWIS (Jun 3, 2010)

Just don't try taking ANY of them on an airplane..."they" really get upset.


----------



## austing458 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/images/Berea_ShotgunShellKit.jpg


----------



## ssajn (Aug 18, 2010)

Woodcraft also has them.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...30064&ss=c50db751-8076-40b7-89d6-83bca477d8c2


----------

